# Help for little chicken nugget



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a Dominique chicken that is about seven months old. She is the runt of the flock, smaller than the others, but never showed any signs of being weaker than the others.
The past week I have noticed her hanging out in the coop more than the others. Her eggs have been paler and smaller than the others and rougher textured, but they have come fairly regularly. I noticed a few days ago that the feathers on her head have changed. The quills are still there but the fluffy feathery part is missing. The problem seems to be spreading onto her neck now. Could she be molting? She isn't even a year yet. I see no evidense of bugs or any strange droppings that would indicate illness. Her eyes seem clear.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Prepared (Nov 18, 2008)

What exactly does 'molting' mean, rainbowgardens? I don't have any chickens and therefore, am unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Molting is when birds shed old feathers and replace them with new.
My chicken shouldn't be doing this until next fall due to her age.
I just read something about a "partial molt" that fits the description of what is happening to Nugget. I just haven't figured out why it is happening. Winter in VA is not a good time to be doing this, especially with an unheated coop.


----------

